# [SOLVED] Hardware Monitoring/Load Monitoring CPU/GPU



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

As the title would suggest, I'm looking for a simple program that monitors/logs/shows CPU and GPU load over a few minutes, or perhaps even configurable to many hours or whatever, as long as it's capable of showing the past 2-5 minutes at least.

Though it would be a bonus if it was able to show standard GPU/CPU core temperatures aswell as GPU VRMs, none of this temp monitoring is necesarry :thumb: 

Thanks for your help! :smile:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Hardware Monitoring/Load Monitoring CPU/GPU*

For CPU I'd use Coretemp and GPU-Z for your Graphics card. Both have logging features that log to a .txt file which is easy to read.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Monitoring/Load Monitoring CPU/GPU*



Johnny1982 said:


> GPU-Z for your Graphics card. Both have logging features that log to a .txt file which is easy to read.





I guess I am blind, since I have GPU-Z already.

Hah, uhm... right, thanks!!


----------

